# Emotional music



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

I usually do not cry when listening to music, but I have more recently while listening to Lucia Popp!











Finally, this is a little slower than usual, but fantastic:





Which works / performances are especially emotional for you?


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

The only time when I have ever cried (at music) was at the ending of this phenomenal performance. The passion displayed was simply overwhelming.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Aurelian said:


> I usually do not cry when listening to music, but I have more recently while listening to Lucia Popp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Popp has some voice that seems to suggest vulnerability. She sort of looks that way to me too, with the big eyes.

Here is my vote. Also from Marriage of Figaro, but with Janowitz. The third phrase always gets me.






As always with this kind of thread I also mention Ravel's Pavane.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

My favourite Popp is in Carmina Burana, this scene for example


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Frederica von Stade's glorious voice has always struck a deep chord with me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

BenG said:


> The only time when I have ever cried (at music) was at the ending of this phenomenal performance. The passion displayed was simply overwhelming.


That truly is something to watch; almost like a spiritual encounter for conductor and soloist even though I'm not as big on the interpretation itself.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't get what people are going on about. Music can't make you cry? Music is the first thing capable of making one cry. Okay, I know some like to listen to I - V - I bouncy German ritual music all day, but there are other outlets of creativity out there.

Debussy





Horner





Williams


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I rarely cry from music but watching on TV Barenboim conducting his East West Divan Orchestra in a bleeding chunk from Tannhäuser. Was it the music? Or was it the event (an orchestra of Israeli Arabs and Jews playing Wagner - of all composers)? Or maybe it was just Barenboim's stately posture for conducting it? Or all three? 

In any case, the big theme for Tannhäuser is not "emotional" as such but the sense of rising above fate (I refer to what the music in abstract says to me rather than the opera or associations with it) is one thing in music that can make me feel emotional.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BenG said:


> The only time when I have ever cried (at music) was at the ending of this phenomenal performance. The passion displayed was simply overwhelming.





Allegro Con Brio said:


> That truly is something to watch; almost like a spiritual encounter for conductor and soloist...


WOW, you are absolutely right! What a performance! Thank you for this!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2020)

Ethereality said:


> I don't get what people are going on about. Music can't make you cry?


No one said music "can't" make them cry.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> No one said music "can't" make them cry.


Ok, then, I will.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Obviously, different works, performances will grab the emotions of different people in different ways, so in a way this thread is on a hiding to nothing. But it's interesting. 
BenG proposed a thrilling performance of Rachmaninoff's 3rd P Concerto, which was immensely moving for all kinds of reasons, some of them to do with the music, some with the performance itself.
My nominee, which gets me everytime I hear it, is Ferrier at her loveliest in a deeply moving folksong:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

many movie sountracks are much more emotional than classical music. To draw emotions is the primary goal of movie music. Classical music is more measured and more complex, and it does not impact the emotions so directly. Of course there are some slow movements that are full of emotions, for example Chopin piano concerto 2, but those are rather exceptions.

CM is not as sentimental as this


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

millionrainbows said:


> WOW, you are absolutely right! What a performance! Thank you for this!


I love how he literally stood up as soon as he hit the last note! How could he not?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

BenG said:


> I love how he literally stood up as soon as he hit the last note! How could he not?


I like the way he was sweating. Not enough of that in CM...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I cry every time I listen to Sibelius' _Pohjola"s Daughter_. Can't help it--the triggers.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2020)

Aurelian said:


> I usually do not cry when listening to music, but I have more recently while listening to Lucia Popp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Historically, these works have moved me to tears - though not every time.

Mahler 6
Sibelius 4,5,6,7
Beethoven 6,7,9
Haydn 99


----------

